# Voltage hungry 2600k results in abnormally high cpu temps



## AMDGuy (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello guys! 
I just invested in a P8P67 motherboard and a 2600k processor. I chose this cpu with overclocking on my mind. I manage to run stable @ 4.8-5.0 GHz. Unfortunately my cpu seems to require a strangely high voltage to be able to run. When it's at 4.9 it needs approximately 1.525 just to be able to boot. 1.625 V is needed to be able to run IntelBurn test. This high voltage obviously results in temperatures exceeding the highest recommended temperatures. In fact it reaches 90 c at the highest. Any logical explaination to this strange problem? I've seen people running their 2600k's @ 5.0 GHz with cpu voltages beneath 1.45 V. All help is appreciated. I have a cooler master V8 cpu cooler.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What voltage are your IOH PCIE, cpu pLL set at?
Also the QPI voltage needs to be within a 0.05v tollerance of the Vcore.


----------



## AMDGuy (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry for late reply. I've tried to use the settings that appearently works for other users, but with no luck. I was unable to find some of the voltages you mentioned, such as IOH, pLL, and QPI. I'm also unable to use the autotuning tool, as the computer refuses to boot after I've started it. It starts, but then turns itself of, and keeps on doing this until I pull out the power cable. I'm about to freak out soon!


----------



## AMDGuy (Dec 28, 2010)

Does anyone know?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Every hardware is different, so using the exact figures in a guide is only a "guide". Each system has its own sweet spot.

You need to find what component controls your memory controller (Internal CPU mem controller), Its usually the VTT. The voltage value needs to increase a lot when hitting high OC with the new CPUs.

How much RA do you have, what speed is it at and the timings? Is the voltage on Auto or have you manually set it.
What about teh PCI freq, needs to be set to 100mhz


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
As mentioned, no two PC's will OC the same and ALWAYS use the Bios to OC.
What happens if you back off the OC? I doubt you would see much difference OC'ing to 4-4.5.


----------



## AMDGuy (Dec 28, 2010)

Asus P8P67 Motherboard, Intel 2600k processor, 6 GB Corsair Dominator for core i7 @ 1866 MHz, 2x Radeon HD 6950 in crossfire (flashed to 6970), Corsair 750 W.

When overclocked to about 4.4-4.6 the Voltage is at 1.5. However, the temps seems acceptable when doing a smaller OC. 70-72 Degrees Celsius at maximum load.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try using one GPU. Two demand more power, generate unneeded heat and you get a maybe 20% performance increase in the few games that are capable of utilizing two GPU's.
What configuration is the 6GB of RAM? Using 3 sticks puts you in Single Channel Mode and performance suffers. Filling all the RAM slots can cause Voltage problems.
A 2X2GB matched pair is more than sufficient for any game and most all apps.


----------

